# Anyone running a needle wheel for CO2 diffusion?



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering as I've been contemplating it for CO2 diffusion for my 125 gallon.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

No, I was trying to find a place that I can get one to attach to a mag drive 1800 or mod the impeller. Any idea how much flow reduction there is by changing the impeller?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going to ask Jeff if he can get the needle wheels in for the mag or a Rio 2100 setup. From what I've read, the change in flow is pretty minor (like less than 25%), but I'll have to do a bit more research. I'm not liking my diffuser setup on the one side of my 125 and wanted a bit more flow on that side so a needle wheel setup would be perfect.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Do youreally need a needle wheel why not just run it normally the rate that the pump pushes would be enough for it to dissolve the co2 with the water!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Alternatively you can use a co2 atomizer on the outtake of your ehiem, mine works like a dream....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Alternatively you can use a co2 atomizer on the outtake of your ehiem, mine works like a dream....


I have one, but don't like it, as I don't run my CO2 24/7 and the water is backing up out of the atomizer. The atomizer is ok, but is not the holy grail that I thought it was going to be. I might end up doing a reactor instead.

The needle wheel would chop the bubbles up finer giving a finer mist. Prior to that I was using a diffuser under a Koralia 1 and it worked great, but I wanted to get a few things out of the tank.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a needle wheel setup on my 120 gal, it is actually also powering my rector that I use in conjunction with the needle wheel. It took me many different plumbing setups till I got it just right. I love my needle wheel setup. I only run my co2 for few hours in the morning and afternoon and I have a yellow drop checker all day. Another reason the needle wheel is great in a large tank is you need all the extra flow you can get and a large pump like that will help a lot. I will go into greater detail later about my setup if you are interested, can't now as I am at work .


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

I was looking at a needle wheel for increasing O2 saturation and not as a CO2 diffuser.

Check this bad boy out

YouTube - OTP 3000 Needle Wheel Pump


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Weird my atomizer works perfectly, I put a check valve to prevent water from coming into the tube while shut off.

Too bad it didn't work out for you man.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Gary, I'm not sure if this is something like what you are looking for, or if it would work for you but check it out

Sera CO2 reactor uses pinwheel to mix carbon dioxide or ozone gas


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

nmullens said:


> I will go into greater detail later about my setup if you are interested, can't now as I am at work .


That would be great, when you get a chance.



EDGE said:


> I was looking at a needle wheel for increasing O2 saturation and not as a CO2 diffuser.
> 
> Check this bad boy out
> 
> YouTube - OTP 3000 Needle Wheel Pump


Wow, that's most impressive. That's like soup!



effox said:


> Weird my atomizer works perfectly, I put a check valve to prevent water from coming into the tube while shut off.
> 
> Too bad it didn't work out for you man.


I think if I reverse it so the input line is down instead of up I might not have a problem. I do have a brass check valve in place otherwise my solenoid would have been hosed long ago.



davej said:


> Gary, I'm not sure if this is something like what you are looking for, or if it would work for you but check it out
> 
> Sera CO2 reactor uses pinwheel to mix carbon dioxide or ozone gas


Thanks Dave, that might work too. It's the tweaker in me that keeps wanting to try something different.


----------

